

Windows Mobile 7 - 1 big fail - crackadder
http://wibba.com/L1AD/wibble/120/

======
edster
Here is the direct link to the video:

<http://www.1938media.com/windows-mobile-will-be-a-fail/>

More time is spent talking about Twitter never being profitable than Windows
Phone 7 being a failure. I do actually agree with both of his points of view.
I don't think Windows Phone 7 will restore Microsoft to mobile glory and I
don't think Twitter will ever make any money.

